# Long Rods



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Picked up two 10 footers from WalMart yesterday. When fishing the willows and wood, they're long enough to get back in to where the fish are holding. Very effective this time of year, just have to find the fish holding structure.

I plan on finding it Sunday at WB. LOL.

Carl


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Big Daddy, i too use the long rods but i like to drift fish with them. On lakes like squito i really hammer the eyes and slabs. The soft tips give the fish a little extra time before they feel the weight and they take the bait longer. Gives me more time to react. Netting the fish is no problem once you get use to using the rods. Dont limit yourself to just dabbling with them, they're good all-around rods.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I have a club tourney there this Saturday. I'll be taking one of them because we'll be drifting around out there.

Carl


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a long rod also. Never leave home without my long rod. I like using my long rod to get back into those deep honey holes.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah i love my long rods. i got a 10ft BnM Ultimate and a 12ft Sam Heaton sig series. The ultimate is nice and stiff for getting them out quick, and the tip action on the Sammy is alot softer so you can set the hook hard and it just loads up the rod tip... Best rods that I have used for the money. 


sowbelly


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,ve got a zebco slab seeker, 10 ft . thing is great


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Always have at least one in the boat at all times ..most time I use two and as Chaunc said the soft tip gives me time to react...They make the greatest drop shot fishing rod in the world .Love mine...JIM....CL....:B


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

You pulled this post from back in 2004...... Seems like just yesterday.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

chaunc..You are rught I did not look at the date on the first Post...I did not know OGF existed in 2004...When I saw booncreek's Post I just jumped in with both feet...May start something by bringing it up...I am sure there are a few who has adopted the long rod since then.....JIM...CL....:C


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i,ve been using a 12 ft wally marshal signature rod a while now and it,s a hoot getting slabs on it,also like chaunce said i used it for drifting at mosquito,and picked up a few eyes on it and a small pike in the w stump field area.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,m going to do some heave slab fishing this year. got a few ? from u pros, got limted money and space in the box. whats the best tubes, grubs, cranks, scent ( spray or or the stuff in the jars )? do u,all like slip bobbers, fixed or the rattle floats? was doing so reach on crappies and found this post. got a 3 piece slab seeker, and that thing is prettie tough. just got a bass pro shop float & fly, 8 1/2 foot, it seems to do all right. anybody got one?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

1/16 oz weedless jigs, stingers and crappie nibbles....all you need for a good day


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I am a big believer in Slip Bobbers...Thay are the only way I go....JIM....CL....:C


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

A gain in reaction time is not the only advantage that the long rod provides. More action when a boat wake hits your boat. Longer pole lifts the rod more and lure travels upwards more. That is as long as you are using a light weight. Say like two 1/16 oz jigs. Action imparted to lure helps seal the deal. This advantage is negated if the water becomes too choppy. Too much movement then. Least thats the way it works for me. 

I like hanging a 1/12 oz Swedish Pimple with a dropper on a real calm day. If not enough boat traffic ( rarely a problem on Skeeter ) lightly lift pole and let spoon flutter to attract attention to bait on dropper hook. Works while still fishing or drifting.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I just use 6'6 Jigging rods for Crappies. I also use 6'6 rods on Erie for Perch. But I use 5'6 rods for Gills for some reason.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

HEY ROD hawg, whats the storie on that big fish u,r holding in that pic.? and where do i find 1/16 oz. swedish spoons?


----------

